

Lefties Contemplate the Pain of "Cyberlibertarianism" - acheron
http://reason.com/blog/2013/12/06/lefties-contemplate-the-pain-of-cyberlib

======
transfire
This horribly written article confuses two types of "lefties". There is a
populist left and an elitist left. The former can be broken down into various
shades. The later hardly a camel's hair removed from the elitist right. Sadly
most of the populist left are just as much puppets of their elitist masters,
as are the majority of the populist right to theirs.

------
rbanffy
Seriously, I couldn't finish reading it. And I usually finish bad articles in
order to be able to criticise them properly. This time it just wasn't worth
it.

